
Read deleted comments on Reddit - handwashand
http://decomment.com/
======
kelukelugames
"Interesting comments are frequently deleted because of political correctness"

Knowing reddit, that's just an euphemism for racist and homophobic slurs.

------
benoliver999
How does this work?

------
handwashand
yes but not all are racist and homophobic

~~~
moosemilkie
Why take the risk? They were probably deleted for a good reason.

